# Blindshot @10m With An "improved" Eyecover [video]



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

This was fun to do, try it sometime

Thanks for watching

LGD


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

pretty cool


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

That's freaking awesome man !!!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Gotta like that!! Saw the other blind shot vid too. Really good stuff!


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

That's what it's all about, having fun and you are. Just watching put a smile on my face.

Al.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Great shot L


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Great job LGD! I like that.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Whatever Zatoichi! I'm calling shenanigans on that one. I heard no shamisen or shakuhachi.. A must for any blind slingshooter.

Just kiddin'. That was cool, man. I'm gonna try it with my pf. You inspired me again! Arigato!

Just tried it in the pool on a floating can. Hit on the third shot, but peeked between shots. I took ten shots total at 12-15 feet. Hard to do when the can is so quiet.. and moving. I'll try the spoon tomorrow. It just hangs there waiting to be spanked. Super cool idea, LGD!


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

Wicked!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

When you can snatch the pebbles from my hand it's time for you to leave grasshopper.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i like it when you smile ....


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks pop,hrawk,Ray,eshot,Bean,Stevo..

@AJW... I am sure that smile turned into a laugh shortly after.. I have been told I am quite amuzing, like a clown








@Cap.. Glad that you were willing to try this out.. as with all of my vids,, It is a pleasure to watch others do it too.. especially there are more skilled people out there than I.
@treefork.. I have a feeling you will have that pebble in your hand for quite sometime... so feel free to put it down.. or better yet use it in your slingshot








@Imp.. I am flattered???









Thanks to you guys as well

I love trying anything with a slingshot. OTT,TTF, tubes, bands, distance shots, trickshots... but I fail at wingshooting and speedshots... I may beable to wingshoot if I had a target tossing assistant, but I am not designed to do multimotions quickly.. I am not a naysayer.. just aware of my ability limits..









LGD


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Perhaps good practice for shooting at night ...

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

haha, Zatoichi, the blind nutjob


----------



## DracoUltima (Jun 14, 2011)

How does it work? I'm not accusing you of faking, I DO believe you did this legitimately but I just don't get how..... Do you look at where the target is and then line up your arms until it feels right? In a way, it's both aiming and instinctive shooting, right?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

DracoUltima said:


> How does it work? I'm not accusing you of faking, I DO believe you did this legitimately but I just don't get how..... Do you look at where the target is and then line up your arms until it feels right? In a way, it's both aiming and instinctive shooting, right?


Im Awesome... nuff said









seriously though I will get back with a response after work









LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

OK, I just got back home... Its really simple actually.. that is if you practice practice practice..

First I would like to say that this is the distance that I normally do for most of my practicing, and I usually use smaller targets so my misses are usually tighter







.

Since I am an aimer, my body position is usually the same for each shot. so I concentrated on how my body felt when I aimed (without the blindfold). After a few hundred shots one tends to develop muscle memory. I already knew how my anchor felt, and where I place my feet.. so I figured if I increased the size of my target a bit and copied my stance/positon I should be able to hit the target..

after that... the rest is *blindluck *HA... (Im cheesy I know).

As for Charles` statement, it is actually the opposite,, since I do alot of night shooting, it helped with this.

I hope this helped, and doesnt diminish the entertainment of my video.

Thanks for asking

LGD


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

You Da Man.... I gotta try this.... I do shoot in the dark (hard to video) but never blindfolded...cool beans, and good skill..
Kip


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Kipken said:


> You Da Man.... I gotta try this.... I do shoot in the dark (hard to video) but never blindfolded...cool beans, and good skill..
> Kip


Thanks...Since you night fire.. you may want to try this too..http://slingshotforum.com/topic/17580-night-fire-awesome-results/ its pretty fun

LGD


----------

